# מדריך מקוון להטיית פעלים?



## JLanguage

?אני עדיין לא יודע איך להטות את כל הבינינים, אז האם דבר כזה מתקים​​I have found _Hebrewworks' Saffa_, but eighty dollars is quite a bit of money.​


----------



## morgoth2604

JLanguage said:
			
		

> ?אני עדיין לא יודע איך להטות את כל הבינינים [ לא ממש בעיה, אבל בדרך כלל כותבים בניינים], אז האם קיים דבר כזה מתקים
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have found _Hebrewworks' Saffa_, but eighty dollars is quite a bit of money.​


 


I think this is what you'd be looking for, (I can't really post the link, so I'll tell you how I got to it).

Do a google search for:

בנייני השפה העברית

then the first one will be:

כל בנייני השפה העברית


----------



## morgoth2604

ממ,אינני משוכנע למה התכוונת ב"מקוון" אני הייתי כותב "מדריך להטיית פעלים", אבל אולי התכוונת "מכוון" [guiding?]


Sorry , I know the format is horrible


----------



## morgoth2604

Sorry, JLanguage has shown me I'm wrong.



מקוון זאת אכן מילה, לפני כן לא שמעתי עליה, אבל אני בהחלט אנסה לאמץ אותה!


----------



## amikama

The link to the site mentioned by morgoth2604 is http://www.morim.com/memento%20binyanim.htm. It contains verb tables for all the binyanim, but only for גזרת השלמים (the "strong" roots group - i.e. roots whose letters are not omitted or mute in declension).

So far I don't know of a site that contains _all_ the possible verb tables in Hebrew.


----------



## JLanguage

amikama said:
			
		

> The link to the site mentioned by morgoth2604 is http://www.morim.com/memento%20binyanim.htm. It contains verb tables for all the binyanim, but only for גזרת השלמים (the "strong" roots group - i.e. roots whose letters are not omitted or mute in declension).
> 
> So far I don't know of a site that contains _all_ the possible verb tables in Hebrew.


 
Hebrewworks Saffa has the conjugations for thousands of Hebrew verbs, but at $80, I have been very reluctant to buy it. amikama, you can download the trial version and decide for yourself how comprehensive the program is.


----------



## amikama

JLanguage said:
			
		

> Hebrewworks Saffa has the conjugations for thousands of Hebrew verbs, but at $80, I have been very reluctant to buy it. amikama, you can download the trial version and decide for yourself how comprehensive the program is.


 
Oops, I accidentally omitted one very important word from my post above... 


> So far I don't know of a *free* site that contains _all_ the possible verb tables in Hebrew.


 


80$ sounds quite expensive for me... I would say: buy a verb book instead.


----------



## JLanguage

amikama said:
			
		

> Oops, I accidentally omitted one very important word from my post above...
> 
> 
> 
> 80$ sounds quite expensive for me... I would say: buy a verb book instead.


 
That was my intention, but my Hebrew teacher said she had books she would lend me.


----------



## randor

so.. has anyone bought this Saffa HebrewWorks program?
Is there any other software out there that does the same? It looked allright to me in trial version, aside from an oldish looking user interface; and issues copy-pasting into it (have to choose special option otherwise letters go wrong way round) - i like to paste in words from Microsoft Word or from Babylon


----------



## JLanguage

randor said:
			
		

> so.. has anyone bought this Saffa HebrewWorks program?
> Is there any other software out there that does the same? It looked allright to me in trial version, aside from an oldish looking user interface; and issues copy-pasting into it (have to choose special option otherwise letters go wrong way round) - i like to paste in words from Microsoft Word or from Babylon


 
Not that I've seen. I decided to opt for a verb book instead of the software because it was cheaper, portable, and didn't have the restrictions of the Saffa program. On the other hand, though, saffa has a number of neat features lacking in verb books, including giving the preposition corresponding the verb, ability to view all the constructions of a particular, and useful seach features. If you really want a computer program for verbs, then in my opinion Saffa is your best bet.


----------

